# Crazy!!



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me WHY its cheaper for my missus to insurance a Celica 1.8vvti on a 6 mth provisional license ( me as named driver )????

In MY name ( with 2 years NCD) with her as named driver it is £100 MORE!!!!

aaaaaaaahhh I HATE INSURANCE.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Pay the £100 quid more and increase your NCB, the answer though is that you have a *****.
The EU are going to clamp down on this differential though so the media reports.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Aye, come 2012, gender won't be a rating factor.

Wait till the eurocrats start on ageism...it will be a right mess.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Pay the £100 quid more and increase your NCB, the answer though is that you have a *****.
> The EU are going to clamp down on this differential though so the media reports.


So a woman with a provisional license is LESS likely to make a claim/ have accident than a man with 15+ full license with 2 yrs NCD ( and 35yrs old )????

If its cheaper just cause shes is *****-less then thats mental!!!


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

mark328 said:


> So a woman with a provisional license is LESS likely to make a claim/ have accident than a man with 15+ full license with 2 yrs NCD ( and 35yrs old )????
> 
> If its cheaper just cause shes is *****-less then thats mental!!!


It's cheaper because of historical claims for the above scenario.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Pay the £100 quid more and increase your NCB

Assuming 2nd car because of the BMW in his avatar. So NCB wont count anyway?


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

mark328 said:


> So a woman with a provisional license is LESS likely to make a claim/


Yes, a provisional driver is supervised when behind the wheel and is less of a risk to the insurers becuase of this. You'll find the price will jump sharply when she passes her test.

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

skyinsurance said:


> Yes, a provisional driver is supervised when behind the wheel and is less of a risk to the insurers becuase of this. You'll find the price will jump sharply when she passes her test.
> 
> Ollie
> Sky Insurance


As in it would jump up more than the £100, obv if thats the case id be better paying just the extra £100 now and insure it in my name????


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

mark328 said:


> As in it would jump up more than the £100, obv if thats the case id be better paying just the extra £100 now and insure it in my name????


I cannot give a figure but my guess would be that it would jump by a lot more than £100


----------

